# Abgemessert



## Neverwen

Por lo que he visto, no he logrado encontrar la palabra en el diccionario, es el título de un artículo sobre cuchillos de cocina, por lo que aparece tal cual, no en medio de una frase.

¿Alguna idea?
¡¡Danke!!


----------



## baufred

... suena poco "artificial" - no es de costumbre, y, tampoco he oido nunca hasta ahora esta expresión ... puede ser que es algo "chistoso" refiriendose al tema "cuchillo" ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ayuda?

Por mi parte, tiene que ver con *an*_gemess*en*_ [del verbo a_bmessen_ ] y quiere decir “adequado,razonable”… como en la frase “retribución acorde con el servicio prestado,” sin conocer el texto exacto al que tú te refieres. Solo esto tiene sentido para mí.
Estoy de acuerdo con baufred. *Abgemessert*??no me cuadra. Quizá se trata de algún juego de palabras—_Messer_ [cuchillo].
¿Qué opinan los otros?

http://woerterbuch.reverso.net/deutsch-spanisch/abgemessen  [abgemessen]


----------



## Tonerl

> ... suena poco "artificial" - no es de costumbre, y, tampoco he oido  nunca hasta ahora esta expresión ... puede ser que es algo "chistoso"  refiriendose al tema "cuchillo" ...
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --



Hallo Baufred !

Da ich diesen Ausdruck auch noch nie gehört hatte, habe ich ein bisschen recherchiert und habe folgende Erklärung gefunden:

Ein jugendlicher Amokläufer hat sich sogenannte „Killerspiele“ aus seinen PC geladen, worin es ausschließlich um das „Töten, Abballern und *Abmessern*“ ging.

Gehobelt wird, um sägerauhe Holzoberflächen zu glätten und um Kanten zu entschärfen. Der Fachmann spricht von *»Abmessern«* oder »Putzen  

Im Zusammenhang mit der Küche, habe ich nichts gefunden !

Grüße


----------



## baufred

... wenn, dann könnte es aus diesem Umfeld ein regional gebräuchlicher Begriff sein ... hier in Norddeutschland ist er mir in meiner Praktikantenzeit vor dem Studium - und auch später in der Praxis - in Zimmereien und Tischlereien noch nicht "untergekommen" ... vielleicht kann das ja noch jemand südlich des "Weisswurstäquators" bestätigen...

... einen Treffer gab's zwischenzeitlich von einer HP zum Thema "Tischlern" aus Nordrhein-Westfalen ...
http://www.tischlerbude.de/seite_tischler-taetigkeiten.html

Saludos ....


----------



## Peterdg

Kann es nicht nur ein Wortspiel sein? Cuchillo = Messer: abmessen --> abgemessen ---> abge*messer*t


----------



## Neverwen

Jetzt verstehe ich, ich hatte das gar nicht bemerkt. Natürlich kommt es von Messer.
Danke sehr!


----------

